# Chevy vs. Ford Van??



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Just shopped around today for a new van-went to Ford and then to Chevy. I looked into the E-150 and the Express 1500. Both are the same price--no deal to sway me either way. Dude who works for me is a former mechanic who swears by Ford. 

So...any of you aout there have a strong opinion on Chevy vs. Ford?? (I'll put on my hard hat for this one)

Richie


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

HiYo, Silver(ado)!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Go with the best deal that you can get. I have 25 yrs. of records that show little differences between the brands. They both have good engine/tranny/body years and bad. In 2003, I bought Chevys, Ford wasn't dealing. I'll never buy another Jeep and I'm interested in what Dodge does although I wouldn't buy one.......Yet.

The last time that I bought, I went to some independent repair shops and asked them which makes/models that they saw the least. I walked off with eng./tranny combos to look for.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Just one mans opinion mind you.
I've owned Chevy Vans all my life. Out of about 8 or so all new I had one bad one. That was back in the early 80 when carbs were still around. Other than that they all ran like a charm and were very comfortable. I now own a F150 because the deal was a bit better. I am not as happy with the ford. It runs fine, but it doesn't like the cold, and I drove the Chevy before I bought the ford and the ride of the Chevy is still better. I think overall all they are pretty equal in quality. But Chevy has always had a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I like Chevys. I have a 98 diesel w/ 157k and it runs like a new truck. Everyone that I know that has a ford (all diesels powerstoke mostly) has small costly problems, ie. sensors. But its more or less a personnal opinion on whats better. But my vote is chevy and I'll never buy another gas truck, unless its a S-10


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll go with Paul on this. Chevy's have always been a little more 'friendly' than Fords. We could go back to the time when Chevy and GMC were different and GMC trucks whooped everything.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I am a Ford guy, but I firmly believe that Ford and Chevy build an almost identical product as far as service life goes. I don't like the Chevy vans simply because the front driver's side wheel well hump is right where your left foot goes. You're driving down the road with each leg at a different height. The Ford vans don't suffer this peculiarity.


----------



## LI Rich (Aug 19, 2004)

Good points all--thanks for the fast input. I'm just stoked to be getting a "real" van after driving a minivan for the last year and a half (painting biz). I have to be honest, I know this should not be "the" deciding factor, but I like the looks of the Chevy better. Seems like around here, lots of fleet vehicles are Chevy's, so they can't be all that bad :thumbup: 

I think I'm leaning towards Chevy. Occe purchased and lettered up, I'll post a pic. Thanks for the input again.

Richie


----------

